# Before you ask a question about supplements...



## nni (Jun 15, 2009)

Before you ask a supplement related question, you must understand that without a proper diet and a proper workout routine, a supplement will do nothing, the name itself should suggest that. Supplements will "supplement" an already solid background. If your diet is terrible, you will never see gains, and if you are not working out intelligently and intensely, you will also never see gains. If you are looking for a supplement to fix a problem, please read through our Diet & Nutrition forums (Diet & Nutrition - IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forum) and our Training forums (Training - IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forum) first.


----------



## MAC24/7 (Feb 18, 2010)

i see ^.^


----------



## pitman (Feb 18, 2010)

nni said:


> Before you ask a supplement related question, you must understand that without a proper diet and a proper workout routine, a supplement will do nothing, the name itself should suggest that. Supplements will "supplement" an already solid background. If your diet is terrible, you will never see gains, and if you are not working out intelligently and intensely, you will also never see gains. If you are looking for a supplement to fix a problem, please read through our Diet & Nutrition forums (Diet & Nutrition - IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forum) and our Training forums (Training - IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forum) first.


best shit ive heard all day.... so true...


----------



## toyman (Apr 23, 2010)

Bump that & all above!!


----------



## PhysicalEvolutio (May 24, 2010)

I really big on Supplements and knowing that they work when applied right... Though I completely agree with this...


----------



## SiennaMein (Jul 7, 2010)

According to me you are saying right about this protein supplement.....


----------



## ryan92 (Jul 29, 2010)

exactly right mate, nothing beats a healthy diet, no smoking and no drinking. If you work hard, supplement right and eat well, you bound to make masssive gains


----------



## mike2 (Aug 10, 2010)

I agree. I was one of many who figured that supplements was the key to achieve my goals. I wanted to put on size eating about 2,000-2,500 cal a day,and I was doing contract work all day and then hitting the gym. I found out I was burning around 1,000 cal a day doing my work. Man there is absolutely no way to put on size doing what I was doing. I was told that I would need to eat around 4,000-4,500 cal a day to put on size. I learned the hard way and spent a lot of money to learn my lesson.


----------



## deathnote (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks for the heads up


----------



## plasidway (Nov 2, 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]What a nice way to share the article I really like it and here some suggestions I always wondered about energy expenditure. If you have only eating, say 1600 calories per day, you can only be burning 1600 (if you’re weight-stable). Then you wanted more energy so I would like to share you more documents which show you excellent details about diet, here[/FONT][FONT=&quot]  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]is best source of big list of experienced [/FONT][FONT=&quot]surgeons[/FONT][FONT=&quot] and doctors. They can better advice what to need to eat and live.[/FONT]*


----------



## Arra (Nov 2, 2010)

^ Nice list failbot.


----------



## JR. (Nov 30, 2010)

wut?


----------



## cass07 (Dec 23, 2010)

what would be the best supplement to drink for a person who has hyper acidity? any idea about this?


----------



## bigred123 (Jan 1, 2011)

anyone have an idea to how long 1-ad stays in your system to be able to show up on a urine test ?


----------



## syed2011 (Jan 2, 2011)

one of mine friend, he's 19yr old, he eat on time, but could not increase his weight, he feel hungry after every 1 or 1 1/2 hr.


----------



## xenesis (Jan 3, 2011)

I really agreed through your views on use of Supplements and know that they work when applied right. If you are taking health supplement it require proper diet and consultation.


----------



## Alenjacks (Jan 10, 2011)

hello mate from my point of view i prefer to use natural supplements or products s they have no side effects and contains no chemicals. Natural diet keeps body healthy and strong.


----------



## davebroncos11 (Jan 15, 2011)

Im starting my border patrol exam soon and looking into starting a workout with weights cardio and a good supplement routine.Inm pretty active and have free weights but havent used them in a whle. Im at 5ft 8 170 right now


----------



## isco6 (Jan 15, 2011)

Whats up fellow southlander. Your weight is fair for your height. I would consider looking in the diet and workout section. A lot of good stuff in there.This sticky was actually to advise people on the proper use of supps.You can get lots of advice in the other forums.When you do remember info info info. The more the better. Like end goals injuries and current diet current workout schedule of meals age just anything you can describe the better. Good luck


----------



## syed2011 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks to all of you for this supportive help.


----------



## dennis lan (Jan 25, 2011)

I have threat about the supplement in my mind.
because there supplement does not work in natural way.
and also some side effect after using.


----------



## syed2011 (Jan 31, 2011)

Its not a new thing.....


----------



## xenesis (Feb 3, 2011)

It may be.. one of my friend used natural supplement, it is working well for him.


----------



## lacal25 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello, I am Brazilian, I need some contact for reliable delivery of supplements for Brazil, can someone help?
 need and lipo6black Jack3d and oxy elite pro, urgent!


----------



## Aldrich (Feb 25, 2011)

I also agree that without a proper diet no one can do his better and no benefit's of his heavy exercise or any kind of the struggle's can make positive result's....


----------



## vitamedica159 (Feb 28, 2011)

*Acne is Multi-Factoria*

Since acne is multi-factorial, addressing the skin problem from several  angles including diet & lifestyle, acne vitamins or supplements,  medications, professional skin care products and treatments is often  required to obtain the best results.


----------



## vitamedica159 (Feb 28, 2011)

Regardless of sex, age or skin type, acne seems to affect all of us at some point.


----------



## vitamedica159 (Feb 28, 2011)

For those over 40 and presumably past the “perils of puberty” acne is  even more frustrating because environmental skin damage and dryness  often complicate the condition.


----------



## vitamedica159 (Feb 28, 2011)

Since acne is multi-factorial, addressing the skin problem from several  angles including diet & lifestyle, acne vitamins or supplements,  medications, professional skin care products and treatments is often  required to obtain the best results.


----------



## vitamedica159 (Feb 28, 2011)

"I was literally at my wits end in regards to my acne-prone skin...on the verge of using Accutane.


----------



## vitamedica159 (Feb 28, 2011)

I am an actress, and need my skin to be in great shape... I've been  using this product for about a year now with EXCELLENT results.


----------



## vitamedica159 (Feb 28, 2011)

. In fact, if I run out and skip a week or 2, I notice a significant negative difference in my skin.


----------



## vitamedica159 (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm a serious fan of the "Clear Skin formula", and I would recommend it.


----------



## vitamedica159 (Feb 28, 2011)

I’ve been using this product for over 9 months.  After taking it for  only one week, I felt more energized and felt my complexion seemed to be  glowing.


----------



## vitamedica159 (Feb 28, 2011)

I would recommend that anyone who is concerned about marinating good health to try this product.


----------



## vitamedica159 (Feb 28, 2011)

I feel and look younger since using the Anti-Aging Formula.


----------



## vitamedica159 (Feb 28, 2011)

Aging is most closely associated with the youthfulness of our appearance.


----------



## vitamedica159 (Feb 28, 2011)

However, the aging process not only affects the integumentary system  (skin, hair & nails), but the cardiovascular, digestive, nervous and  musculoskeletal systems.


----------



## vitamedica159 (Feb 28, 2011)

If you’re concerned about looking and feeling older, you can fight the aging process in a number of ways.


----------



## vitamedica159 (Feb 28, 2011)

This includes a health promoting diet & lifestyle, antioxidants taken through foods and anti aging supplements,


----------



## vitamedica159 (Feb 28, 2011)

cosmeceuticals specifically geared for environmentally-damaged skin and  treatments like Intense Pulsed Light (IPL) and fractional resurfacing  (Fraxel®).


----------



## vitamedica159 (Feb 28, 2011)

By now, most of us have heard the message that Americans aren’t getting enough of the health-promoting Omega-3 fatty acids


----------



## vitamedica159 (Feb 28, 2011)

in the foods we eat.  As such, over the last several years we have been  advised to augment our diets with fish oil supplements.


----------



## vitamedica159 (Feb 28, 2011)

The compounds found in fish oil - EPA (Eicosapentaenoic Acid) and DHA (Docosahexaenoic Acid) - are associated with


----------



## vitamedica159 (Feb 28, 2011)

cardiovascular and brain health.  Given that cardiovascular disease is  the #1 killer for both men and women, it’s no wonder that


----------



## elbkind (Apr 9, 2011)

true


----------



## elbkind (Apr 9, 2011)

...


----------



## elbkind (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## gregsashinsky (May 3, 2011)

why some supplements are not working properly?


----------



## suppRatings (May 26, 2011)

people fail to realize that supplementation is the icing onthe cake


----------



## Wiseguy. (Jun 20, 2011)

Not for me it isn't, just a minor aid.


----------



## KevinC (Jul 25, 2011)

supplements seem more natural to me than plastic surgery or lipo or gastric bypass or so many other weight loss options out there. 

of course you have to use them as directed. nice to see people discussing this stuff


----------



## leeisva (Aug 29, 2011)

*NEED HELP:: WORKOUT regeme*

Hi Im 19, 5'10, 165-170 as my weight goes back n forth between the two, have a very muscular, lean, but build. In fact I put on muscle so fast its frightening, and its always so very lean, im also very vascular. dunno if that helps? I have a good diet, and on avg eat about 3k cals a day when im not working out, and about 4-6k when i am.

But recently I have been unable to get more gains doing the things I have been, even pushing my muscles to the absolute limit, gets me a big pump and maybe a little more size here and there, but otherwise very... very slowly.

Thats why I started looking into supps. The onlly things I have taken are vits and wheys, never taken creatines or any PHs or NO, none of that. Which brings me to my next question. 

Can I have a person who actually knows what they are talking about give me a full list of things pre-durring-- and post-workouts? 

I have looked a little into NO pre workouts and the one I like the best is Gaspari SuperPump MAX, but other than no pre workouts and even that, I know little in the supp department. Another side note, idk if this helps, but i wanna be around 190+ lbs


----------



## Tammylee (Oct 27, 2011)

*Can some one help me with using/picking the corect supplements*

I am about 5'7 and weight 150 pounds. I lift weights currently on Monday, Wednesday, and Fridays. I run Monday through Friday. I want to do a figure competition next year but know I have to thin out and build muscles. I have been reading and reading but have no clue what is true or how to proceed. I would just love some guidance. What supplements to take to get me to the weight goal and build muscle. Sorry for the long story. Thank you in advance.
Tammylee


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 27, 2011)

Tammylee said:


> I am about 5'7 and weight 150 pounds. I lift weights currently on Monday, Wednesday, and Fridays. I run Monday through Friday. I want to do a figure competition next year but know I have to thin out and build muscles. I have been reading and reading but have no clue what is true or how to proceed. I would just love some guidance. What supplements to take to get me to the weight goal and build muscle. Sorry for the long story. Thank you in advance.
> Tammylee



Just to keep you focused on the right things, diet, training, cardio & recovery are the primary components of your prep. The supplements are only going to be secondary to SUPPORT the diet, training, cardio & recovery, They are not going to make the difference and there is no set of products that is going to get you there if you aren't 1000% focused & consistent w/ your diet, training, cardio & recovery. 

Also you need to be clear on your goals and the time frame you have to do them. How far off is your show? You cant' expect to build any sort of appreciable muscle while dieting so if you need more muscle, spend a good 4 months MIN working on that. I also think if you need to build some mass you need to train more than 3 days / week. Also how much running do you do? If you're doing this while you're trying to build some lean mass, it may actually be catabolizing and defeating your growth efforts. Then allow yourself 16 weeks to cut into your competition date. 

The basics I would recommend:

Generally:
4-6 g fish oils / EFAs
decent multi
Probiotic
anti-oxidants

Building phase:
creatine
glutamine

Cutting phase:
any decent stimulant - or simply build your own ECA stack.
Glutamine


----------



## Tammylee (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you Sassy69!! I want to lift more but I am finding that the recovery for just the three days is killing me. (good pain) I am reading a lot on eating clean to get my diet on track. In two week I will add 1 more day of lifting, than go to 5 days after that. When I run, it's at least three miles, different paces. I was told that competition season does not start till March, so that was my goal.


----------



## malinamartis (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes i must agree with you, before taking any supplement you must maintain your choice of food , keep track of your diet. 

*Zenegra*


----------



## senior316 (Dec 31, 2011)

Was there any follow up on this post, or new opinions? I myself have ulcer/acid troubles to the point where rows, squats and such really tear my guts up


----------



## harmanrainu (Jan 21, 2012)

i do agree with you!


----------



## malinamartis (Jan 22, 2012)

I agree none of the supplements beat healthy eating or diet. Eating smart food is that it???s not just what you eat, but how you eat.


----------



## malinamartis (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for the useful information about supplements!!!


----------



## fienelarinsare (Jan 31, 2012)

great info


----------



## grootfac (Feb 2, 2012)

right


----------



## garnislitton (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes nni.. I am totally agreed.


----------



## wraggejxk (Feb 6, 2012)

nice work


----------



## garnislitton (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you for this resource.


----------



## birket (Feb 10, 2012)

thank you for the info.


----------



## icecube789 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ceejay (Feb 19, 2012)

will i get bigger even if i sometimes eat an unhealthy meal once a day maybe if I am taking supplements and work out hard still


----------



## garnislitton (Feb 28, 2012)

I totally agree with you.and It's most importance thing for our health.


----------



## kathleenjames (Mar 8, 2012)

you are saying true, everyone wants fast result because nobody have time to do exercise.


----------



## MuscleDream (May 16, 2012)

So True


----------



## robono (Jan 24, 2013)

cass07 said:


> what would be the best supplement to drink for a person who has hyper acidity? any idea about this?



Here ya go...


----------



## macedog24 (Mar 21, 2013)

nni said:


> Before you ask a supplement related question, you must understand that without a proper diet and a proper workout routine, a supplement will do nothing, the name itself should suggest that. Supplements will "supplement" an already solid background. If your diet is terrible, you will never see gains, and if you are not working out intelligently and intensely, you will also never see gains. If you are looking for a supplement to fix a problem, please read through our Diet & Nutrition forums (Diet & Nutrition - IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forum) and our Training forums (Training - IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forum) first.



couldn't of said it better if I tried! this.is on point!


----------



## Umadbrah! (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you for ur post and links I appreciate the read.


----------



## Brieezy24 (Sep 13, 2013)

nni said:


> Before you ask a supplement related question, you must understand that without a proper diet and a proper workout routine, a supplement will do nothing, the name itself should suggest that. Supplements will "supplement" an already solid background. If your diet is terrible, you will never see gains, and if you are not working out intelligently and intensely, you will also never see gains. If you are looking for a supplement to fix a problem, please read through our Diet & Nutrition forums (Diet & Nutrition - IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forum) and our Training forums (Training - IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forum) first.



So true...I work at a nutrition store and people come in with a McDonald's large frosty and want a diet pill that works in a week. Haha


----------



## Jamzy (Oct 11, 2013)

Awesome.  Truth still rings true.


----------



## alexenderaus (Oct 18, 2013)

But taking any Supplement is Excess amount is also effects the Body or may there is side effects also...


----------



## DukeyDuke (Dec 3, 2013)

Haha, I just read through this thread.

Fantastic first post and great links, but oh man, what is with all the members with low post counts posting idiotic comments? Hilarious tho


----------



## BUSA (Mar 1, 2014)

i heard there was a magic pill that you can take, then go eat some cake and ice cream sit on the sofa and the next day you look like freaking Lou Ferrigno..

but really great links and info.

 some learn from others, some learn the hard way,,and some never learn


----------



## clarckhd (Mar 11, 2014)

Absolutely right, before ask a supplement related question, you should know understand basic things.


----------



## buyonlinenuvigil (Jul 17, 2014)

nni said:


> Before you ask a supplement related question, you must understand that without a proper diet and a proper workout routine, a supplement will do nothing, the name itself should suggest that. Supplements will "supplement" an already solid background. If your diet is terrible, you will never see gains, and if you are not working out intelligently and intensely, you will also never see gains. If you are looking for a supplement to fix a problem, please read through our Diet & Nutrition forums (Diet & Nutrition - IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forum) and our Training forums (Training - IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forum) first.


 Great info about suppliments...


----------



## buyonlinenuvigil (Jul 17, 2014)

*onlinenuvigil*

great information about suppliments..


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Thank you for stating this


----------



## precious2014 (Sep 11, 2014)

without proper diet supplement is worthless.


----------



## My Nutri (Sep 29, 2014)

A proper diet is better than any supplement. When you have a good diet then the supplements work ever better. Great info on this blog http://www.mynutritionalsolutions.com/nutritional-supplement-blog/ I get all my supplement here. http://www.mynutritionalsolutions.com/ Bidy building supplements I get at the Vitamin shoppe.


----------



## HybridVigor (May 2, 2015)

100% right... they don't matter unless youbring the basics.  Nutrition, Proper Training and Rest.


----------



## buyusapeptides (Nov 20, 2015)

thanks

Adult Emojis | Dirty Emojis | Love Emojis | Christmas Emojis


----------



## Danny Negro (Apr 21, 2017)

yes bro , just the same idea , only with right diet and suit exercise that supplement can help


----------



## Danny Negro (Jun 20, 2017)

actually true


----------



## Derek Wilson (Nov 27, 2017)

For a good health, you have to skip smoking and drinking and it's must


----------



## Derek Wilson (Nov 27, 2017)

I followed http://provenpeptides.com for my health issue. I got my result a little bit now because it's just 2 weeks.


----------



## Gnx1234 (Dec 11, 2017)

Derek Wilson said:


> I followed http://provenpeptides.com for my health issue. I got my result a little bit now because it's just 2 weeks.


Doesn't seem to popular on their forum,but it Also doesn't explain what it is..aren't all of testosterone  supplements just a rip off..as u can draw any from eating it,so even those who give products a  similar name just trying to scam us,?


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 12, 2017)

Gnx1234 said:


> Doesn't seem to popular on their forum,but it Also doesn't explain what it is..aren't all of testosterone supplements just a rip off..as u can draw any from eating it,so even those who give products a similar name just trying to scam us,?



It's good for my health issue. You may read first before you take anything, not something I followed for my health issue. It's your fitness issue then you have to understand which perfect for you. 

Select the best thing from things we get.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 12, 2017)

Gnx1234 said:


> Doesn't seem to popular on their forum,but it Also doesn't explain what it is..aren't all of testosterone supplements just a rip off..as u can draw any from eating it,so even those who give products a similar name just trying to scam us,?


You may search in Google too. I do that always...


----------



## mikephilip (Dec 13, 2017)

It seems they have LGD at fair price..



Gnx1234 said:


> Doesn't seem to popular on their forum,but it Also doesn't explain what it is..aren't all of testosterone  supplements just a rip off..as u can draw any from eating it,so even those who give products a  similar name just trying to scam us,?


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 30, 2017)

mikephilip said:


> It seems they have LGD at fair price..



Yes, people can check easily.


----------



## sofiajerome (Jan 22, 2018)

nni said:


> Before you ask a supplement related question, you must understand that without a proper diet and a proper workout routine, a supplement will do nothing, the name itself should suggest that. Supplements will "supplement" an already solid background. If your diet is terrible, you will never see gains, and if you are not working out intelligently and intensely, you will also never see gains. If you are looking for a supplement to fix a problem, please read through our Diet & Nutrition forums (Diet & Nutrition - IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forum) and our Training forums (Training - IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forum) first.



NNI,
Do you have any diet links to lose weight?
Actually I had more visceral fat of 19% and body fat of 30%.
I want decrease my fat and visceral.


----------

